# Live Chaos Rising Demo



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Tonight there will be a live demo of Dawn of War II: Chaos Rising multiplayer mode.

http://community.dawnofwar2.com/blog-post/chaos-rising-multiplayer-xfire-tomorrow

Should be very good.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

If you looked at the DoW2:CR pages at IGN then you would see several ideos already including a chaos montage vid. Makes me laugh because you can see the great unclean one's fat belly swinging when he tries to walk.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Sweeet, I want it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think they should be focusing on the word "War" a bit more, because DOW 2 really should have been called "Dawn of a couple of marines go for a picknick and have a disagreement with some of the locals".

If we are forced to use blood ravens in a single player game and are forced to have no bases then the least they could have done is up the unit count, i would like them allow me to command the entire chapter in the way i see fit.
This expansion makes no sense, at the very least you should have a chaos single player campaign included in the game, i feel we are getting very short changed after such a great innovative set of games the original DOW series are.


----------

